# Just reached 4.99 rating after 7,100 trips



## Mikeymxracer (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

COOL!


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

You have a missed call.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Some guy in SF is going 300 runs a week... 7100 is only 5 1/2 months of ride for him


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

That’s impressive for driving in LA.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Uber will soon reward you by cutting your pay.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Great! Now he prepared to be deactivated for denying a support animal, being sexist, racist, taking the wrong route, and also picking up the wrong passenger, all in the same trip. You’ll never see it coming!


----------



## Mikeymxracer (Oct 10, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> Uber will soon reward you by cutting your pay.





1.5xorbust said:


> That's impressive for driving in LA.


If I worked the bar scene it wouldn't be 4.99 I guarantee you that


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

So what's your point? Can you pay your bills with stars?


----------



## Mikeymxracer (Oct 10, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> So what's your point? Can you pay your bills with stars?


No point at all . The jobs is s___ and uber is full of sh__.They use us and spit us out


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Mikeymxracer said:


> If I worked the bar scene it wouldn't be 4.99 I guarantee you that


That's where I'm going wrong. Dangit


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

What kind of water/mints you using????


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

what kind of car do you have? express pool riders love a fancy new car.........for 50 cents a mile they expect greatness


----------



## Mikeymxracer (Oct 10, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> So what's your point? Can you pay your bills with stars?


No point at all . The jobs is s___ and uber is full of sh__.They use us and spit us out


dnlbaboof said:


> what kind of car do you have? express pool riders love a fancy new car.........for 50 cents a mile they expect greatness


Corolla 2017


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Congrats! That's an awesome achievement.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Mikeymxracer said:


> View attachment 310706


Jsyk: Once you get a certain # of rides nothing usually affects your rating provided you have mostly good reviews.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Mikeymxracer said:


> View attachment 310706


You are about to cross the threshold of 5.00 Lol.


----------



## Luigi777 (Apr 14, 2019)

I HAVE 5 STAR RATING IN LONDON.Does know anyone if Uber gives any Reward for delivering best customer service..I drive for 4.5 years for Ubèr.Does anyoane have 5 star?


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Luigi777 said:


> I HAVE 5 STAR RATING IN LONDON.Does know anyone if Uber gives any Reward for delivering best customer service..I drive for 4.5 years for Ubèr.Does anyoane have 5 star?


A reward for good customer service? Are you kidding? According to both Uber and Lyft just driving for them should be reward enough. You go that cheesy thumbs up text, didn't you? What more do you want?


----------



## Luigi777 (Apr 14, 2019)

A prize because maybe I'm only one in UK with 5 star after almost 5 years ..In past they was giving reward

What rating do you have? How many of you have 5 star???? I bet none

I WANT THE 6TH STAR REWARD


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Luigi777 said:


> I HAVE 5 STAR RATING IN LONDON.Does know anyone if Uber gives any Reward for delivering best customer service..I drive for 4.5 years for Ubèr.Does anyoane have 5 star?


Wow...reminds me of 20 something's at my job who arrive on time and want a trophy or something. After 4.5 yrs.....you should be 5*s (after so many rides no pax rating will affect you) the 1-2-3 * ratings will be neutralized IF you generally average decent ratings which can be accomplished by giving a good/safe/uneventful ride.....which is ....your job.



Luigi777 said:


> A prize because maybe I'm only one in UK with 5 star after almost 5 years ..In past they was giving reward
> 
> What rating do you have? How many of you have 5 star???? I bet none
> 
> I WANT THE 6TH STAR REWARD


This forum has no filter....
Agree/disagree but free speech is a pretty big deal in America.
This is the WRONG forum to find people that see things exactly as you do so taking the good with the bad comes with the territory. Today someone may encourage you, tomorrow....same person my rip you a new one.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mikeymxracer said:


> Corolla 2017


Way too new of a car for this gig!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

anything over 4.95 and you're working way too hard


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Thosec stars are enough to retire on


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Luigi777 said:


> I HAVE 5 STAR RATING IN LONDON.Does know anyone if Uber gives any Reward for delivering best customer service..I drive for 4.5 years for Ubèr.Does anyoane have 5 star?


Happy?


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

amazinghl said:


> Happy?
> 
> View attachment 312607


Good for you. For 5 star rating drivers, Guber provide free lunch, diner and all the amenities for free that you provide to your passengers. Go to the nearest hub asap.

That will teach him, lol.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Uber rewarded my 100% by cut my rate, took away boost and promotion, then wanted me to work less than the minimal rate set by the State of Arizona.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


> You have a missed call.


Don't worry about missed call. It's just Rahul calling to congratulate, and let you know you are being investigated for obscure or made up TOS violations.


----------

